# equipment info requested



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

my old cd player is kaput.
please share any experince you've had with a single component that plays both cd & dvd.
i've been viewing a denon product online for that.

thanx
dj


----------



## ladyrebecca (Mar 19, 2009)

A lot of people say good things about the quite inexpensive but high performing Oppo 980H. Bonus: SACD. Could be my next player.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

yes, i've run into that recommendation on other sites.

thanx
dj


----------



## bongos (Nov 27, 2008)

I have an OPPO 981HD which I bought considering video quality only , which is great .I have only used the analogue audio out terminals .The sound is OK but not high fidelity .Yes it plays SACD ,and has a lot of sound effect presets ,(which sound awful , of course and must be OFF) but I will soon use the digital out ( it has coax and optical )with a good stand alone Digital to Analogue converter such as Cambridge DAC MAGIC .Im expecting good results from that


----------



## ladyrebecca (Mar 19, 2009)

A lot of folks claim that the 980H sounds better than the 981.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

update -

i purchased a harman/kardan 48. sounds great with my cerwin-vegas.
everybody come over for a listenin' session!!

dj


----------

